# Don't know what to think



## playboyhurts1979 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well I have an issue with my hubby. He is checking out other women on dating sites, on tv, magazines you name it. When I find stuff on the computer or i actually see him do it he denies it. Then he wants me to believe that he thinks I am beautiful when he does that to me. Honestly I don't feel I'm good enough.


----------



## *Betty* (Jan 12, 2011)

Why is he checking out these other women? Is it just to have something to masterbate to (one of those grass is always greener things) or is he seriously looking? People sometimes deny when they even watch porn, might just be out of embarassment.

I wish I could give you some advice, but I am not in the best place for that at the moment. 

Try sitting down with him, with evidence (print out the computer history with the website addresses/names in bold), and telling him there is no sense in denying what is fact. Then ask him, without yelling, why he is looking this stuff up.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

playboyhurts1979 said:


> Well I have an issue with my hubby. He is checking out other women on dating sites, on tv, magazines you name it. When I find stuff on the computer or i actually see him do it he denies it. Then he wants me to believe that he thinks I am beautiful when he does that to me. Honestly I don't feel I'm good enough.


Why would you think yourself not good enough? Are you confident with yourself?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I think we really need more information. For example, how long have you been married? What else is going on in the marriage? Also, has he joined a dating site? Or is he just looking?

The most important thing for you do do at this time is get a positive attitude. By that I mean work on yourself. Perhaps even go see a counselor and work on your self-esteem issues. Figure out why you feel you aren't good enough for him. Once you radiate a confident, positive self-image, I think you will see a change (for the better) in those people around you.


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't know how you can just question things like that. I'd kick him out the door.

...but I know we are different.


----------



## Anes (Feb 5, 2011)

Dear just ask him what his problem is with you?


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Physically healthy men like looking at women. Sometimes that's all thats going on.


----------

